# Unconditional offer Uni Melbourne



## jihanamir (Aug 15, 2015)

Greetings.

I already received conditional offer from UniMelb. But I only got 12, barely passed the min requirement. I feel insecure. Do you think I can get an unconditional offer? 
Do you think I need to attach an appeal letter?
I really wish to get in there.


----------



## shermil (Jan 30, 2015)

to the top .. no one knows anything about what this person is asking ? :O


----------

